# Wanting to come down and fish



## blane tankersley (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm from tennessee and 18i have a good bit of expierence with saltwater fishing. I started out on tha piers then started getting on boats and i LOVED it so i am looking for somebody to take me out with them on one of their offshore trips. I would help with gas and anything else.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2010)

Myself and 1 or 2 friends are looking to charter a boat and if you are interested, we could share a charter. I am looking for a few more right now. We are looking for sometime in the next few weeks, offshore 10 hr or so. Let me know, Chris [email protected]

BTW, any of you charter guys or experienced salt fishermen looking to fill up a boat with 2 or 3 more people, let me know. We are not rich, but we are flexible and can pay our way.


----------

